# How would you define "Puritan-esque Preaching"?



## Romans922 (Feb 5, 2008)

How would you define a Puritan type preacher (in modern day)?


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 5, 2008)

Deeply doctrinal, experimental Calvinism, with an eschewing of fads, trends, and gimmicks.


----------

